# Officer Mark Larson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer*

*Mark H. Larson*

Jacksonville Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Monday, March 24, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 50
*Tour:* 8 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 1/25/1993
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Officer Mark Larson succumbed to injuries sustained on January 25th, 1993, when he was intentionally dragged by a vehicle during a traffic stop.

Officer Larson had been flagged down by a female who informed that a man had attempted to force her into the woods. She pointed out the vehicle, which Officer Larson then stopped. While speaking to the driver the man grabbed Officer Larson's arm as he accelerated from the scene. Officer Larson was able draw his weapon and shot the subject multiple times. The man then rammed Officer Larson into a guardrail, near the intersection of Edgewood Avenue & Avenue B, breaking both of his legs and nearly severing his arm before he was thrown into a ditch.

The subject continued to flee but crashed into a nearby tree where he died from the gunshot wounds.

Officer Larson was transported to a nearby hospital where his arm was amputated. He was forced to medically retire and his health continued to deteriorate. He succumbed to complications from the original injury on March 24th, 2014, and his death was subsequently ruled a homicide.

Officer Larson was a U.S. Navy veteran and had served in law enforcement for eight years. He was survived by his wife and son.

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22076-officer-mark-h-larson#ixzz32WpVkF4l


----------

